# 20g german blue ram - filtration - substrate



## Phyrex (Feb 1, 2011)

I have a 20g that I'm going to set up and I'm looking at several things.

Stocking
I want to make it a breeder+ tank with german blue rams and some dither fish. What's the best way of starting: getting a proper pair or two or getting a bunch of juvies (5) to pair up and then remove the non-pairs? How many juvies should I start with? What dithers would be the best between neon tetras, and black neons, and zebra danios considering survivability of the fry?

Filtration
Should I have one sponge filter #III size (up to 40g) or 2 #II size (up to 20g each) in each back corner?

Substrate
What substrate is the best for german blue rams.


----------



## Phyrex (Feb 1, 2011)

bumperdibump


----------



## kelownaguy (Jan 1, 2011)

If there is room,I`d go w/2 sponges.That way you can clean them at different times and avoid the possibility of ammonia/nitrite spikes.


----------



## Phyrex (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks. I just ordered 2 size II hydro sponges.

I like the look of the black sand but all the tanks I see with rams have gravel? Does black sand not work with these guys?


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Substrate is more a matter of personal preference


----------



## Phyrex (Feb 1, 2011)

Do rams/kribs/apistos care what size the sand/gravel is?


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

i would start with 6 fish, try and get 3 female and 3 males. i know lots of people who cant sex them.... but i find them easy to sex. try and get the rams from two differnt sources, to increase quality. females have pink tummies, males have a darker band, and taller more elegant dorsal fin. 

rams like a sand substrate with flat stones and plants.they are not usually good parents, so pulling the spawn is the best way to go. as for dithers... dont bother. rams dont really care. you could do hatchet fish if you like them.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Seeing as we are talking about Rams, biggest thing I would makes sure of is that the tank and whatever filter you chose to use are full cycled. 

Rams seem to be bullet proof once the settle in but seem to be amazingly susceptible to getting sick, especiall with ich if their water parameters are not pristine, hence a fully cycled tank would give them a great start.


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

josephl said:


> Seeing as we are talking about Rams, biggest thing I would makes sure of is that the tank and whatever filter you chose to use are full cycled.
> 
> Rams seem to be bullet proof once the settle in but seem to be amazingly susceptible to getting sick, especiall with ich if their water parameters are not pristine, hence a fully cycled tank would give them a great start.


100% agree with that!


----------



## Phyrex (Feb 1, 2011)

So would starting with kribs be easier for a first time cichlid keeper?


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

Phyrex said:


> So would starting with kribs be easier for a first time cichlid keeper?


yep kribs are much easier. rams arent really hard - just finicky


----------

